# Battery Not Charging Questions



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I plugged my K3 in (wall outlet) before going to bed last night to charge it as it had about 25-30% capacity remaining. When I got up this morning, the power indicator light was still amber and the battery indicator showed that it was charging but when I unplugged it the battery indicator charge level had not moved, still showing that 25-30% charge level. I did a restart, plugged it back in and after a couple of hours when I checked the level it is now close to full charge with just the tiniest bit of white showing in the lower right corner. 

Is this problem common? Is it just a battery charge level indicator problem for which just doing a restart is the answer or is there a more serious problem with the battery or charging circuitry that I should probably address with Kindle CS? 

Added note, I have the Amazon cover WITH light, I am charging it while in the cover  and I checked to make sure there are no books stuck indexing.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a hardware problem to me. I'd call Kindle Customer Support (not the generic Amazon Support).

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My initial guess would be that you didn't have it firmly plugged in the first time -- loose either at the Kindle or the wall outlet.  I'd just pay attention in the future. . . .if it continues to be a problem, first try a different cord -- or outlet: sometimes an outlet doesn't actually have power to it, say if it's on a switch that's 'off' (been there, done that, had a "d'oh" moment) -- and, if it still happens, contact www.amazon.com/kindlesupport.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

One incident doesn't indicate a chronic problem. If it continues to occur, then you have reason for concern.


----------



## rileyrg (May 11, 2011)

pidgeon92 said:


> One incident doesn't indicate a chronic problem. If it continues to occur, then you have reason for concern.


Actually it does if the Kindle is showing the amber light. FWIW, I have exactly the same issue with a brand new 3g Kindle. If the USB connector is not firmly in then then battery light should not be amber and the status icon would not show the lightning strike indicating it is charging. Great device mind ... 

To the OP : twice this happened to me. Simply turning off wifi cured it, but if thats the cause there is something seriously wrong since the wifi power usage should easily be covered by a 5v USB charge connection to the mains.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

WiFi is only on to download new books. Seems to be an intermittent issue as one time the indicator light will stay amber even after extensive charging time while other times it goes green and stays green until unplugged.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Phil75070 said:


> WiFi is only on to download new books. Seems to be an intermittent issue as one time the indicator light will stay amber even after extensive charging time while other times it goes green and stays green until unplugged.


This sounds like a cord issue. . .like maybe there's a short or something. Amber means it's charging, or attempting to. If it never changes to green than it's probably a bad connection. But is the problem the device or the cord? If it sometimes does charge, I'd think the cord is more likely to be the problem. And, anyway, it's easier to check: just try a different cord! 

It WILL stay green once it's charged until you disconnect it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

There was another discussion about this before: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,55161.0.html

So far, it hasn't happened to me again since then so hopefully it will remain a one-off fluke.


----------

